# Evolution's Achilles Heel



## whirlingmerc (Oct 27, 2014)

"SURVIVAL of the fittest doesn't explain the ARRIVAL of the fittest"
Trailer for Evolutions' Achilles Heel https://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=JETykU7YnE4 

I went to the debut on Oct 17 and I thought this was a strong presentation of the creation position.
CMI made the film

In my view these types of apologetics are helpful moving boulders of stumbling blocks out of the way to clear the field for evangelism.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Oct 27, 2014)

I have this and it is very helpful. Note you can get the DVD and book together for a discounted price at head office (or change the store to match your country) Creation Ministries (Australia)

It is probably one of the best resources available today.

It probably fits more in the evidential camp, but Reformed Christians will find it a great resource.


----------



## MW (Oct 27, 2014)

It is a weak point, to be sure; but the achilles heel is found in the belief itself being an evolution, and therefore no belief, but a natural necessity of development. The poor evolutionist has no way of knowing whether his so-called belief is true or false because he acknowledges himself to be a part of the evolved machinery.


----------

